# Apache22 problem install



## vamos (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, I get the following when I try to install apache22

```
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql90-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql90-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql90-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```
How to fix it?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 24, 2013)

vamos said:
			
		

> Hi, I get the following when I try to install apache22


Some questions: which version of FreeBSD are you using? Also important to know: is this a fresh installation or did you perhaps try to build Apache during an upgrade?

Unfortunately there isn't much to tell since you skipped all the relevant error messages which could have given us a lead as to what might be going on here.

What is happening here is that you enabled database support in the www/apache22 port, which relies on devel/apr1 to provide it. And during the configuration of that port you must have opted for PostgreSQL support because it tried to compile databases/postgresql90-client.

Well, I just tried to build the PostgreSQL client myself and there doesn't seem to be a problem with the port itself.

So I suspect there is something in your environment which is causing issues.

I'd recommend using a tool such as portmaster to install your ports, it can also make it very easy to generate a log file which will then contain all the possible errors you got. So either by using: `# portmaster www/apache22 | tee apache-build.log` or using the script command: `#  script build.log portmaster www/apache22`.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2013)

Please post the full error message, these are just generic errors.


----------



## Pernat1y (Jun 26, 2013)

I think you have _a_ problem building /usr/ports/databases/postgresql90-client or its dependencies, not apache itself


----------



## cy (Jul 29, 2013)

*related error with postgresql on apache22 install*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Please post the full error message, these are just generic errors.



I found this thread after hitting an error myself just now and searching around for what I might be missing. I first did a `portsnap fetch update`, then a `make install clean` for www/apache22. It's been going along fine up until this point.

Here's my error dump:

```
===>  Building for postgresql-client-9.0.13
gmake -C utils probes.h
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/databases/postgresql90-client/work/postgresql-9.0.13/src/backend/utils'
dtrace -C -h -s probes.d -o probes.h.tmp
dtrace: failed to compile script probes.d: "/usr/lib/dtrace/psinfo.d", line 37: syntax error near "uid_t"
gmake[1]: *** [probes.h] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/postgresql90-client/work/postgresql-9.0.13/src/backend/utils'
gmake: *** [utils/probes.h] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql90-client.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql90-client.
```

Also here's this:
`# uname -a`

```
FreeBSD *****.com 9.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Mon Jun 17 11:42:37 UTC 2013     
root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I have it running in a VM but that shouldn't make any difference here. I'm also still searching around, since I'm a bit rusty at this, and might figure something out on my own. I'll post back here if I do.
-Cy


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2013)

Did you enable DTRACE?


----------



## cy (Jul 29, 2013)

*dtrace*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Did you enable DTRACE?



I had a sysadmin set up the VM for me, so not sure he included that in the build. I will check and if not `kldload` it. I'll also check with him about the error tomorrow if I get a chance and post back after digging into this further.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2013)

If you're unsure about DTrace leave it disabled. It requires specific options for the kernel and base too.

Chapter 25. DTrace


----------

